# Visual Basic > Visual Basic 6 and Earlier >  Picturebox coordinate scale, width, height  - How to draw partially off the scale?

## webbiz

I've been playing with this for nearly an hour and it's now bedtime.

So I thought I'd post it here so perhaps someone might comment on it.

Can you draw outside the visible area of the Picturebox?

Here is the code where I left off trying to figure this out.



```
Option Explicit

Public MX As Integer

Private Sub Form_Load()
    

    Picture1.Line (-150, 0)-(100, 100), vbGreen, BF


End Sub

Private Sub Picture1_MouseDown(Button As Integer, Shift As Integer, X As Single, Y As Single)

    MX = X

End Sub


Private Sub Picture1_MouseUp(Button As Integer, Shift As Integer, X As Single, Y As Single)
    
    
   Picture1.ScaleLeft = Picture1.ScaleLeft - (X - MX)
    
    
End Sub
```


I've tried setting Scale to (0,0) - (500,500).

Then trying to draw a square outside the visible area, say X = -150.

I am experimenting to see if I can draw outside the visible area and then using the mouse down and up, change the left edge X value so that the drawing would move into view.

I'm trying to see if this is possible.  If so, then I'd be looking at possibly drawing all my data (like 10 years of price bars) at X values left of the visible edge of the picturebox so that only the most recent data bars would be visible.  Then perhaps by changing the scaleleft X value, bringing the off screen drawn bars into view.

This is just me trying to figure this graphics/coordinate thing out.  I'm trying to find the best way to do smooth scrolling.

With the code above, no matter what I set X to, it still draws the square in the same spot on the picturebox.  

Confusing.

----------

